# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Help needed with Soviet Army/NKVD Ranks

## Artesh

hi every one... 
i am translating Biographies of Soviet Army Generals of ww2 Era to farsi. 
my main Source is Generals.dk 
and i have some questions about some ranks ... 
i want to know equivalent of these ranks in Soviet Regular Army Ranking System. 
i want to explain that this rank in NKVD is equalled to Brigadier General in Red Army. 
here are some of them: 
1- Colonel-General ABAKUMOV, Victor Semenovich (1908-1954)  Generals of World War II 
what are Promotions ??? 
is Colonel-General equivallent to Lt.Gen. ??? or higher ??? 
2- Kombrig ABRAMOVICH, Sergei Ivanovich (1893-1938 )  Generals of World War II 
what rank is this ??? a Political rank/Position ??? 
what a diffrence between this and "Brigade-Commissar ??? 
3- Brigade-Intendant ABRAMSON, Lev Markovich (1896-1945)  Generals of World War II 
what is his rank ??? 
4- Senior Major of State Security ABUGOV, Osher Osipovich (1899-1938 )  Generals of World War II 
what is his rank ??? 
5- Komandarm 2nd Rank AMELIN, Mikhail Petrovich ( - )  Generals of World War II 
what is his rank ??? 
6- Komkor ALAFUSO, Mikhail Ivanovich (1891-1937)  Generals of World War II 
what is his rank ??? 
7- any site/Forum in Russia covers this suject ??? (biografhies of ww2 Generals) 
8- any site/forum covers medal resepients ? 
9- where can i find more detailed info like place of birth, religioun or when they entered Army ??? 
thanks in advance.

----------


## Artesh

and another q: 
10- what difrence between Guard Branch Divisions and Regular Branch Divisions ??? are they like Waffen-SS/SS divisions and Heer divisins ???

----------


## Medved

4- Senior Major of State Security ABUGOV, Osher Osipovich (1899-1938 ) Generals of World War II what is his rank ??? 
Search Wikipedia for these ranks (in Russian). 
Senior Major of State Security is a special rank of NKVD staff during 1935-1943.... This rank is above "Major of State Security" and below "Komissar of State Security of 3rd Rank"...

----------


## Artesh

> 4- Senior Major of State Security ABUGOV, Osher Osipovich (1899-1938 ) Generals of World War II what is his rank ??? 
> Search Wikipedia for these ranks (in Russian). 
> Senior Major of State Security is a special rank of NKVD staff during 1935-1943.... This rank is above "Major of State Security" and below "Komissar of State Security of 3rd Rank"...

 hi Medved. 
thank for your help ... 
but still trying to find an answer for rest:   

> 7- any site/Forum in Russian/English covers this suject ??? (biografhies of ww2 Generals) 
> 8- any site/forum covers medal resepients ? 
> 9- where can i find more detailed info like place of birth, religioun or when they entered Army ???

----------


## Полуношник

> hi every one... 
> 1- what are Promotions ??? 
> 2- Kombrig ABRAMOVICH, Sergei Ivanovich (1893-1938 ) 
> what rank is this ??? a Political rank/Position ???

 Promotion is career advancement. 
Kombrig states for командир бригады (commander of brigade). 
Traditional military ranks were abolished after the revolution. They were replaced by names of positions. Commander of platoon, brigade and so on. Despite initial intentions these new titles were often used as ranks loosely connected to the current position. Traditional military ranks were restored during WW2 or shortly before it. 
I'm afraid, only real enthusiasts or historians can answer you questions.

----------


## Artesh

> Promotion is career advancement. 
> Kombrig states for командир бригады (commander of brigade). 
> Traditional military ranks were abolished after the revolution. They were replaced by names of positions. Commander of platoon, brigade and so on. Despite initial intentions these new titles were often used as ranks loosely connected to the current position. Traditional military ranks were restored during WW2 or shortly before it.

 hi Polnoshnik. 
thanks for your help...   

> I'm afraid, only real enthusiasts or historians can answer you questions.

 if so, you are one of them  ::   ::   спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Hello, Artesh.
Note: I used wiki for persian ranks. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rank_i...anian_military   

> 1- Colonel-General ABAKUMOV, Victor Semenovich (1908-1954)  Generals of World War II 
> what are Promotions ??? 
> is Colonel-General equivallent to Lt.Gen. ??? or higher ???

 Colonel-General is higher than Lt.Gen. 
It is modern Russian/Soviet naming. 
In western armies it is 4 star general.
For Iran it is: General, ارتشبد‎‎   

> 2- Kombrig ABRAMOVICH, Sergei Ivanovich (1893-1938 )  Generals of World War II 
> what rank is this ??? a Political rank/Position ??? 
> what a diffrence between this and "Brigade-Commissar ???

 Modern Soviet/Russian naming - do not exist. Would be Brigadier-General, if existed. 
In western armies it is 1star general.
For Iran it is: Brigadier General, سرتیپ‎‎ 
Note: From 1943 to our days Soviet and Russian Army doesn't have this rank, because it had no brigades. This rank should be between Colonel and Major General. 
Brigade-Comissar is an equivalent of this rank for political commander. 
Before 1943 Red Army had double commanders in each unit. Military and Political. Political commander controlled an army one and could decline any of his order.
Image like every Iran army unit have 2nd commander from Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps   

> 3- Brigade-Intendant ABRAMSON, Lev Markovich (1896-1945)  Generals of World War II 
> what is his rank ???

 This rank is the same as 2 above, but for administrative position, it is the main intendant of brigade, was responsible for supplies, stocks and so on. 
Modern Soviet/Russian naming - do not exist. Would be Brigadier-General, if existed. 
In western armies it is 1star general.
For Iran it is: Brigadier General, سرتیپ‎‎   

> 4- Senior Major of State Security ABUGOV, Osher Osipovich (1899-1938 )  Generals of World War II 
> what is his rank ???

 Literally this rank is the replacement of Lt.Colonel, but NKVD ranks were 3 positions higher than Army ranks, so its real rank is Division-Commander. 
Modern Soviet/Russian naming - Major-General of NKVD. 
In western Armies it is 2star general.
For Iran it is: Major General, سرلشکر‎‎ 
Note: This is a special NKVD rank, so in modern Russian/Soviet army it would be used with "of NKVD" at the end. Like Major General of NKVD.
Like Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps ranks   

> 5- Komandarm 2nd Rank AMELIN, Mikhail Petrovich ( - )  Generals of World War II 
> what is his rank ???

  Modern Soviet/Russian naming is Colonel-General. 
In western armies it is 4star general.
For Iran it is: General, ارتشبد‎‎   

> 6- Komkor ALAFUSO, Mikhail Ivanovich (1891-1937)  Generals of World War II 
> what is his rank ???

  Modern Soviet/Russian naming is Lieutenant-General 
In western armies it is 3star general.
For Iran it is: Lieutenant General, سپهبد‎‎

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

> and another q: 
> 10- what difrence between Guard Branch Divisions and Regular Branch Divisions ??? are they like Waffen-SS/SS divisions and Heer divisins ???

 Guard is a honorable title of the army unit. It was given for achievements on the battlefield, and all the ranks of this army unit got a "of Guard" ending.
Private - Private of Guard
Colonel - Colonel of Guard
and so on 
For the rank system it has no difference, private and private of Guard are equal.
But it is mandatory to name. All the Guard army units still have this. 
Guard army units are recovered even if they were totally lost on the battlefield.
Soldiers got x2 to salary
Junior officers got x1.5 to salary

----------


## Artesh

> Hello, Artesh.
> Note: I used wiki for persian ranks. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rank_i...anian_military
> ‎‎

 Sorry for Delay, 
oh , Dmitry ... 
what a great Explaining ... 
Balshoy Balshoy Spasibo , Moy Drug. 
i added this topic and answer to my Sources.

----------

